# costs - car transfer



## terry41

i have just had the chance to buy a cheap car but before i do i need to know how much it costs to change the car into my name and also the price of the road tax, as i dont want to end up paying out more than the car is worth the car is a 2001 toyota corrola verso 1800cc. if there is someone out there who can give me a rough idea i would be very much obliged


----------



## snikpoh

terry41 said:


> i have just had the chance to buy a cheap car but before i do i need to know how much it costs to change the car into my name and also the price of the road tax, as i dont want to end up paying out more than the car is worth the car is a 2001 toyota corrola verso 1800cc. if there is someone out there who can give me a rough idea i would be very much obliged


Firstly, you will have to pay transfer tax which is about 7% I think - and that is 7% of the BOOK VALUE. I believe there is a web site where you can find this value.

Then there is the tax. This varies by each town hall so it might be best to ask at yours.


----------



## thrax

To transfer the car into your name will cost somewhere between €200 and €400 on average. There is also the cost of removing the current owner's name from the car which they should do but don't always...


----------



## mrypg9

And you need to check there are no outstanding fines on the vehicle.


----------



## snikpoh

thrax said:


> To transfer the car into your name will cost somewhere between €200 and €400 on average. There is also the cost of removing the current owner's name from the car which they should do but don't always...


Purely out of interest, how can you be so sure without knowing the book price of the car? Do you have access to the list of values?

If so, can you share the link please as I think it would be mighty useful.

Thanks.


Personally, I think it would be money well spent if you asked a gestor to do it for you. You could then ask them what it would cost before you bought it - many will do this in the expectation of getting the transfer business later.


----------



## thrax

We used a Gestor to transfer our name. We were told that the transfer cost is always around €200 - €400 per vehicle. This is not, of course, the only costs associated with buying a vehicle in Spain...


----------



## Pazcat

This may be a silly question but can you change the plates over yourself?

I mean physically do it yourself or do you have to go to a garage to get them fitted?


----------



## jonmlb748

Philips screwdriver and a modicum of common sense,even double sided sticky tape on top of existing plates would do


----------



## Expatliving

What about Spanish cars in England, presumably driven originally by fleeing jobless Spaniards?

There are quite a few websites now selling Spanish registered cars, how does that work if you were to purchase in the UK, via a specialist company, I guess they would complete the formalities with the Spanish authorities? Could be a good way of getting a decent vehicle, then driving it down to Spain. Any thoughts?


----------



## baldilocks

Pazcat said:


> This may be a silly question but can you change the plates over yourself?
> 
> I mean physically do it yourself or do you have to go to a garage to get them fitted?


What plates? If it is a Spanish registered vehicle, the number plates belong with the vehicle. If it is a non Spanish plated vehicle that is a whole different minefield and one best avoided (due to costs and other matters) unless it is a car that is really worth spending maybe €1k or more on it.


----------



## baldilocks

terry41 said:


> i have just had the chance to buy a cheap car but before i do i need to know how much it costs to change the car into my name and also the price of the road tax, as i dont want to end up paying out more than the car is worth the car is a 2001 toyota corrola verso 1800cc. if there is someone out there who can give me a rough idea i would be very much obliged


The road tax depends on where the vehicle is domiciled, i.e. where you as the registered owner lives and is empadronamiento-ed and it is raised by your Ayuntamiento. In any case, it is payable by the person who owned the vehicle as at the 1st January so it should have already been paid for this year.


----------



## davexf

Hola

From memory having done several transfers, the Junta is the first port of call where you will pay the tax for changing the car over. With a vehicle of over ten years, then the tax should be less than 100€ 

Secondly, go to Trafico (Think you have to get a pre-appointment these days), and pay about 90€ to transfer the ownership and get the necessary documentation. 

If done correctly, then you will not be liable for any outstanding debts. If your Spanish is not up to it - then the use of a translator / Gestor is advised. The level of Spanish required is not great as in my experience the staff are friendly and helpful. 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9

Expatliving said:


> What about Spanish cars in England, presumably driven originally by fleeing jobless Spaniards?
> 
> There are quite a few websites now selling Spanish registered cars, how does that work if you were to purchase in the UK, via a specialist company, I guess they would complete the formalities with the Spanish authorities? Could be a good way of getting a decent vehicle, then driving it down to Spain. Any thoughts?


That is what I did but my nearly new LandRover Discovery did not belong to a fleeing, jobless Spaniard. It belonged to the legendary 'one lady driver' and had very few km on the clock.
I bought from a reputable dealer in LHD cars who provided all the required documentation from the previous owner so changing to my name was cheap and simple.
The vehicle was delivered to me in Prague where I was then living,at a very reasonable cost, and I drove it to Andalucia.
I am still driving it, although after five years of campo driving it is dusty and rather battered.
The dealer cannot complete the process of registering the vehicle in your name with the Spanish authorities. You must do this yourself, in Spain, with your personal documentation and photocopy of previous owner's passport, NIE and signed Solicitud confirming the transfer. The dealer had all that, many don't.


----------



## mrypg9

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> From memory having done several transfers, the Junta is the first port of call where you will pay the tax for changing the car over. With a vehicle of over ten years, then the tax should be less than 100€
> 
> Secondly, go to Trafico (Think you have to get a pre-appointment these days), and pay about 90€ to transfer the ownership and get the necessary documentation.
> 
> If done correctly, then you will not be liable for any outstanding debts. If your Spanish is not up to it - then the use of a translator / Gestor is advised. The level of Spanish required is not great as in my experience the staff are friendly and helpful.
> 
> Davexf


If there are outstanding debts, you will be responsible for paying them.
Bestnto consult buscamultas before buying.


----------



## Pazcat

jonmlb748 said:


> Philips screwdriver and a modicum of common sense,even double sided sticky tape on top of existing plates would do


Well yes of course, I just wasn't certain if you had to have them fitted by some magical screw turner who gives you a paper to say he has done it and without it your car would not be legal.

Seems plausible, missing a trick maybe?


----------



## jonmlb748

fair enough ! and a fair point ,this country could throw any thing at you!.i knew a client who had some one run into her parked car on green (provisional ) plates.the policia local gave her a huge fine because she hadn't changed the insurance from her uk policy!


----------



## baldilocks

jonmlb748 said:


> fair enough ! and a fair point ,this country could throw any thing at you!.i knew a client who had some one run into her parked car on green (provisional ) plates.the policia local gave her a huge fine because she hadn't changed the insurance from her uk policy!


Quite! It is the same if a resident has an illegal vehicle on UK plates and gets involved in an accident - personally I have no sympathy. There is one not far from here who has seven UK reg'd vehicles that he rotates every so often so that each vehicle isn't seen too often - he has been here 12 years.


----------



## snikpoh

baldilocks said:


> Quite! It is the same if a resident has an illegal vehicle on UK plates and gets involved in an accident - personally I have no sympathy. There is one not far from here who has seven UK reg'd vehicles that he rotates every so often so that each vehicle isn't seen too often - he has been here 12 years.


Wouldn't it be a shame if someone were to come along and remove all the rear number plates!!!

He would have a hell of a job getting new ones here in Spain although I suppose he get get them via the internet.


----------

